# CNC vadība / mehānika >  DC elektromotori, to efektivitāte.

## kamis

Sveiki. Šoreiz dziļi mehānisks jautājums.
Nepieciešams uzbūvēt maksimāli efektīvi darbojošos motoru, jo ir pieejami ierobežoti enerģijas resursi.

Pagaidām labakis, ko esu atradis ir 4polu DC elektromotors http://www.maintenanceworld.com/Arti...aintenance.htm Skatīt 13 figūru.
Jau no rīta biju izdomājis 4 polu darbības principu, un pameklējot info internetā likās pārsteidzoši, ka esu atklājis divriteni no jauna.
Šāds 4 polu slegums man ir eneģetiski izdevīgs. 

Vēl varu piedāvāt 3 fāzu motru http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/s...idProduct=6312
Lai izmanotu šo motoru būs nepieciešams strāvas pārveidotājs, kuru varētu salodēt no op.amp'iem.

Nobegumā daži jautājumi.
Vai 4 polu motrs darbosies ar 9 polu rotoru? (pieejams rūpnieciski ražotshttp://www.micronradiocontrol.co.uk/...diy_parts.html)
4 polu motoram strap magnētiem ir interpoli, no kā sastāv un kāda polaritāte ir interpoliem?
Kādi vēl efektīvi risinājumi?

----------

